# Rumour: A.I. to Toronto



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Got this from the Sixers board.
http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=322856



> Rumours are according to a radio station that bryan colangelo has proposed Rasho Nesterovic,Morris Peterson,Jose Calderon, Fred Jones, and 1st round pick for Allen Iverson.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

No way is that legit.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

way to much plus theres only 2 years left on Ai contract


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

it would be fun having AI but the bench would suffer.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

If we keep Bosh and Gnani AND have AI that's a wet dream. I don't see it hapening though, There has to be AI + filler hopefully not Webber


I don't really want AI, I think we are better off without him.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

I think you add one more fairly high pick and then try to add a Chauncey Billups to go for it all. Allen Iverson isnt the answer, no pun intended.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

PG: TJ Ford, D. Mart
SG: AI
SF: AP/JG/Tucker
PF: Bosh/Garbo/Kris/Slokar
C: Bargs/Garbo

IS this the lineup we're looking at?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

hell no, it has to be a rumor, this will deplete our bench,


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

honestly...having AI on the Raps would be CRAZY even for 1 or 2 years & bench or no bench
but I don't think he wants to be here at all


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Nuh, You Can Go To Every Team Board And U Can See Somethin Like This
AI To Boston, AI To Denver, AI To Lakers.. Its BS
You Juss Wait N See


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The red herring is the first round pick. I wouldn't include it in the deal, but I don't know how we could trade another one when we have one outstanding for the Yogi Stewart deal (to Charlotte via Cleveland).

We can also remove Calderon from the deal (if needs be) and still satisfy the 20% rule (if that is where its at these days).

If AI's deal was longer I would pass without hesitation... but at three years its tempting.

I maintain that his destination is New York.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

speedythief said:


> The red herring is the first round pick. I wouldn't include it in the deal, but I don't know how we could trade another one when we have one outstanding for the Yogi Stewart deal (to Charlotte via Cleveland).
> 
> We can also remove Calderon from the deal (if needs be) and still satisfy the 20% rule (if that is where its at these days).
> 
> ...


 
I know AI fits Isiah's mold, but NY would be the worst destination for AI and NY. The last thing NY need is another player who needs the ball in his hands to be effective.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> I know AI fits Isiah's mold, but NY would be the worst destination for AI and NY. The last thing NY need is another player who needs the ball in his hands to be effective.


I presume they would be giving up Francis or Marbury to get him, though.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

A Package of average players for Iverson....sign me up!!!

Philly will get a better offer, and if I had to bet I'd say he's going to Denver. A package of Andre Miller and whatever should be better than anything Toronto could offer, not to mention Minnesota who could dangle a package of Foye/M.James.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I presume they would be giving up Francis or Marbury to get him, though.


AI is getting bothered by the situation in Philidelphia and how the team's performing, but he'd smile and go to New York? 

No Way
They're only trading him because he wants to go, but I'm sure he'd rather play his heart out and lose in Phili, then play his heart out and lose in NY.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I would take this year and two more of Iverson. Especially if we could dump TJ Ford and his big extension.

But I just dont' see the right package of players/contracts to get it done. TJ is only at 3 mill this year.

A better fit would be Ray Allen or Rashard Lewis if SEA decides to cut costs and the team is not a playoff contender. They don't have to handle the rock as much and give us that legit scoring wing we need.

Should have just re-signed MikeJames and let him play SG this year.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

please no, that would set us back a long time instead of helping us,


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

I personally don't want Iverson. 

#1. hes a cancer
#2. hes a ballhog
#3. he's not a winner
#4. WE DONT NEED HIM. We have a good young team.

This would be a monstrous step back for this organiziation. Don't we want a classy organization? Iverson would skip practice, hog the ball, and screw up team chemistry. Plus he's a bad shooter, percentage-wise.

No thanks. There is no way in HELL we should do that trade.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

why the rush to get a big scorer? 

We don't have trouble scoring. We need help on D


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

That would never happen, and I don't think Iverson would like to play for Toronto. He personally wants to play for the Bulls or the Celtics. Personally I think it's going to be very hard to trade him because of is big contract. Making 17 million this year, and I believe he has 40 million left on is contract. Now they would probably need to trade him for another big contract, and that player could be Starbury. It wouldn't surprise if this happen, do I think it would help more the Knicks then the Sixers, for sure it would. I believe that Iverson will help any team that he goes to, and he can make the Knicks fan cheer once again.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And what first rounder are we sending? :laugh: @ this rumour.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

No way, man. That's just too much for A.I. and I don't care how good A.I. is, but his attitude could be potentially damaging to the team.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If we get Iverson, these are going to be the chain of events that are going to occur in the next 2-3 years.

1. AI arrives Toronto.
2. AI and Sam Mitchell clash in practice (or lack of practice). AI also blasts Mitchell for his irregular rotations.
3. Mitchell gets fired, fans rejoice on basketballforum.com.
4. Raptors hire a coach that lets AI do what he wants while the team struggles.
5. Bargnani becomes the next Keith Van Horn and eventually gets traded.
6. Seeing that the Raptors are clearly heading in the wrong direction as well as his own dwindling stats, Chris Bosh demands a trade.
7. With Bosh gone, Toronto is now stuck with a 33 yr old AI with mediocre talent surrounding him.
8. Fans wake up realizing that instead of a "Phoenix Suns north of the border", they have received a team worthy to be called the "76ers north of the border."


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

^^ what he said


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

remember, we don't have a first-round pick to dangle in _any_ trade talk for _any player_. our first-rounder is tied to a set of conditions. we don't have its rights until the final standings have been set in april and we see whether it's ours or charlotte's.

we can't trade it anywhere. for the purposes of all trade talk, we *don't have a first-rounder* at the moment.

peace


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

i'd be open to the trade if Calderon wasnt involved in it...i think thats the breaking point of the deal for me...Calderon's a great backup point for this team, great leader on the court, and just a good guy in the locker room from all accounts...if he wasnt involved in the deal, i'd really look the deal over because AI gives us that 4th Q go to guy that we've lacked all year and have cost us a lot of games this season already...


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Dumbest rumour ever. No way would Toronto do that. Although Billy King is stupid enough to do Peterson for Iverson straight up. :biggrin:


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

narrator said:


> Dumbest rumour ever. No way would Toronto do that. Although Billy King is stupid enough to do Peterson for Iverson straight up. :biggrin:


If I was Colangelo, I wouldn't do Peterson for Iverson straight up, unless I had someone waiting in the wings to dump him on. Iverson is the worst possible player for a young team like ours - he doesn't play D and he's a ballhog. Bosh would want out within a year if Iverson came here.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

He is one of the most clutch players in the world today.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Any trade that is unbalanced with the sixers (4 for 1 in this case), the sixers would be forced to release 3 players (either in the roster or in the trade since they are at the 15 maximum). So this isn't going to happen. 

We owe a first round pick to Charlotte now i think, which is still protected. So as long as the restrictions are mutually exclusive, we should be able to trade the pick. Although this is very very very unlikely.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

It's never going to happen but what cracks me up are the posts saying "no way, it would deplete the Raptors bench!".

AI is one of the best players that has ever played the game, and he's still in his prime. 

I know he doesn't play defense anymore (though he used to be one of the best), I know he can be a headcase, but the fact is he is an all-time great that no one can guard and plays his tail off every minute. 

But hey, you don't want to break up the group of guys coming off the bench on a sub .400 team ....no, no, that would be terrible!!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

changv10 said:


> Any trade that is unbalanced with the sixers (4 for 1 in this case), the sixers would be forced to release 3 players (either in the roster or in the trade since they are at the 15 maximum). So this isn't going to happen.
> 
> We owe a first round pick to Charlotte now i think, which is still protected. So as long as the restrictions are mutually exclusive, we should be able to trade the pick. Although this is very very very unlikely.


The AI trade may require a third party for the roster reason you've stated.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

76 er's have several cheap fillers on their roster they I am sure they would part with.

Mcfarlin
Jones
Smith
Ollie 
Henderson


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> It's never going to happen but what cracks me up are the posts saying "no way, it would deplete the Raptors bench!".
> 
> AI is one of the best players that has ever played the game, and he's still in his prime.
> 
> ...



With AI you don't need a bench, he play a rediculous amount of minutes, plus he is so quick he can often play 2-3 positions at the same time. But seriously, if there's a deal that has us getting Ai without parting with Bosh Bargs or TJ then I want it. They'll be somebody left to play the three . . .and so a backcourt of TJ / AI would be tiny , we're getting killed by other G's anyway, might as well score 45 a game on the other end . . .

Its harder to find a 30 point scorer than it is to find 10 decent bench guys, much less the 3-4 we might lose.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man, I would love for AI to come to the Raptors... maybe I will start following them again? -shrug- AI + Bosh would mean very deep in the playoffs, especialy in the weak east... how can any Raptors fan say no to this?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I would say that the Celtics would most likely be AI's new team, but I don't think the Sixers will want to send him to a division rival. The Celtics have a lot of young peices that the Sixers can use though.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

go for it.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Don't forget everyone ... this is AI. He *HATES* us with a serious passion. I think he'd rather stay where he is than come here. 
And I mean he really HATES us .. Every since that playoff year where Vince missed the last shot. Remmeber his comments about losing to 'that team!!^&%*&$%#@%#*##' Oh man he practically tore the pants of the reporter that asked what he thought of our little team.


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

Colangelo has to atleast make an attempt to get A.I. With Bosh out we are basically ****... we need someone like A.I. that will win games for us.. please try to make an attempt B.C.!!!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is cute, every team wants their little AI rumor...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> This is cute, every team wants their little AI rumor...


Oh yes the high and mighty Timberwolves fan chimes in. We all know they are a model franchise that could look down on everybody.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Oh yes the high and mighty Timberwolves fan chimes in. We all know they are a model franchise that could look down on everybody.


Yep, I'm definitely a Minnesota fan, that's what I've been telling everyone on the Mavs board for 3 years. 

 Don't cry, just give Calderon some braids and it's your AI.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I never did get how a *fan* can feel all mighty and holy when their team is doing good. It may have been a long time, but does a winning franchise give its fanbase some kind of holy aura or something? I can't remember.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> This is cute, every team wants their little AI rumor...


All-Star, one time MVP heading to another team

Most fans will try to come up with different scenerios of the player to their team, or another and how it'll effect them.

Dallas included so shhhhh


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

trick said:


> I never did get how a *fan* can feel all mighty and holy when their team is doing good. It may have been a long time, but does a winning franchise give its fanbase some kind of holy aura or something? I can't remember.


_Dre_ reminds me of this guy.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> _Dre_ reminds me of this guy.


Lol you guys gave me too much attention. It was a little side joke.

And for what it's worth, when the visitors miss a free throw at AAC, Nelson comes on the PA and laughs, so that's ironic.


----------



## motimeabg (May 15, 2006)

firstrounder said:


> I personally don't want Iverson.
> 
> #1. hes a cancer
> #2. hes a ballhog
> ...


[strike]im gonna ask anyone on this board to please kindly shoot u[/strike]

i'm gonna ask you not to make such requests in the future. speedy.

and oh ya, i live in toronto, and our teams SHIIIII

chris bosh needs another superstar to make a run at a championship


----------

